# Super Guard...



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have been asked by the dealer if I want this...

I have said yes - but am beginning to question if it is worth it or not.

Anyone else had it know if it is worth it...or what it actually does?

Cheers!


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

ticketmaster123 said:


> I have been asked by the dealer if I want this...
> 
> I have said yes - but am beginning to question if it is worth it or not.
> 
> ...


Is he charging you?
I have had super guard before and if you can't be bothered to polish your car it does work in my opinion, but I have always negotiated it as a freebie. I believe it acts as a paint sealant to add a layer of protection and extra shine, just like sealants you can buy off the shelf. I guess these are formulated to last longer and are more resistand to removal by the normal washing process.

The only issue is the state of the paint on the car. Even new cars will have layers of contanimants on the paint and it is advisable to remove them with a clay bar and paint cleaner. If the contamination is bad, then it's pointless . I have had good and bad experiences. My Evo was new and the paint was in good condition and the supa guard kept the paint shiny for over a year. But even with supa guard, the paint will gradually build up a layer of contaminants, such as chemicals, tree sap, tar etc and will gradually detriorate. Removing these with a clay bar may remove the layer of supaguard.

My M3 was 3 months old when I bought it from a dealer. I got their evivalent paint protect thrown in for free, but it appeared that they applied it to contaminated paint. In sunlight it looked terrible and I ended up having to strip it off. Now I detail the car myself.

So in summary, if it's free, and your not apolisher and the paint feels smooth to the touch, it might be worth it. Otherwise don't bother IMHO.


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone had it done on their new GTR?


----------



## jrinns (Jun 6, 2009)

I've had it done before and its a con. they never apply it properly as the car cleaners dont have the skills.

I would just buy a sealant from cleanyourcar.co.uk for 20 - 30 quid and do it yourself every 6 months or get a supagaurd kit off ebay for 30 quid.

never ever pay what the dealer charges as you can have a professional detailer do your car for less and have it protected with wax sealant of choice

when I pick up mine in Spetember I will be trailering it down to a detailer who will prep it for paintguard (chip film) and then apply a swissvax wax to the car.

I think for the pauntgaurd and detail it will be around 1000.

they will try and sell supaguard for 600 I bet


----------



## Eric Laybourne (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes but I also had ventureshield fitted to full bonnet , mirrors , front apron / skirts for £748 which is way better than paintshield film .

Full front wing kit available also for £150 which I will get done before winter comes ,


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Eric Laybourne said:


> Yes but I also had ventureshield fitted to full bonnet , mirrors , front apron / skirts for £748 which is way better than paintshield film .
> 
> Full front wing kit available also for £150 which I will get done before winter comes ,


What was your Paintshield quote? Mine was less than £1k and included all of the above plus front wings...... would be interested to know what Ventureshield are gonna charge you for those.....


----------



## parmgtr (Apr 12, 2009)

Eric Laybourne said:


> Yes but I also had ventureshield fitted to full bonnet , mirrors , front apron / skirts for £748 which is way better than paintshield film .
> 
> Full front wing kit available also for £150 which I will get done before winter comes ,


do you have any pics of the finished car? I'd like to get it done to my car when it arrives but not sure of the finished article...I'm sure it looks amazing just need a bit more convincing


----------



## Eric Laybourne (Apr 27, 2009)

My paintshield quote was for £1100 plus vat and was for part bonnet and wings


----------

